# Houston, Texas - 1/32 racing.....



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.hsarc.net

Houston Scale Auto Racing is a 1/32 club racing various formats every Wednesday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Wednesday Nights are HPD nights where a local car (1:1) club comes and races different weekly formats.

Friday nights are road course racing. They alternate between Stock Car/NASCAR, F1/Indy, GT, and LeMans for the Challengers league racers (beginners). The Masters league racers run on Friday nights and run a variety of scheduled cars races every week as well.

Saturday afternoons are the American Iron races where American classics race! In addition, they have recently started running sprints on the oval as well as womps, thumpers, and NASCARS.

Sunday afternoons is drag racing! Depending on turn out, they will run heads up and bracket style racing.

As you can see there are plenty of opportunities to race and definitely many different styles at HSARC! Come on out and enjoy the 1/32 racing, no matter what!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Race Schedule for the 7/21-22*

7-21-06 - 7:00pm

Challengers League - F1's

Masters League - Group-C's

7-22-06 - 

American Iron


Come on out and have some fun!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Race Schedule for 7-28 through 7-30.....*

*Friday, July 28th at 7:00 pm:*

Challengers League (Beginners and Intermediate) - Stock Car/NASCAR Racing

Champions League (Advanced) - F1/Indy Racing

*Saturday, July 29th - afternoon (see times below):*

Spring Car Races - Sprint Plus kits and Womp/Champion cars - 2:00 pm start time

Contenders League (New to Slot Car/Beginners) - Touring Car/DTM - 4:00 pm start time

*Sundat, July 30th - afternoon:*

Drag Racing

Come on out and have a great time! $5/entry/class!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Race Schedule for 8-4 through 8-6...*

*Friday, August 4th at 7:00 pm:*

Challengers League (Beginners and Intermediate) - GT Racing

Champions League (Advanced) - Stock Car/NASCAR Racing

*Saturday, August 5th - afternoon (see times below):*

Sprint Car Races - Sprint Plus kits and Womp/Champion cars - 2:00 pm start time

Contenders League (New to Slot Car/Beginners) - American Iron - 4:00 pm start time

*Sunday, August 6th - afternoon:*

Drag Racing

Come on out and have a great time! $5/entry/class!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Race Schedule for 8-11 through 8-13....*

*Friday, August 11th at 7:00 pm:

*Challengers League (Beginners and Intermediate) - LeMans Racing

Champions League (Advanced) - Open car Racing

These are the last races of Season 14. Season 15 starts on 8/25/06 and there will be a Special Races for Friday and Saturday 8/18 and 8/19. More details to come!

*Saturday, August 5th - afternoon (see times below):*

Sprint Car Races - Sprint Plus kits and Womp/Champion cars - 2:00 pm start time

Contenders League (New to Slot Car/Beginners) - Touring Car - 4:00 pm start time

*Sunday, August 6th - afternoon:*

Drag Racing

AND

We'll be scheduling a secong round for our RAA 2006 race for this Sunday August 13. The GT class will start at Noon followed by the LMP class. I'll need at least 6-8 racers for the race. I'll be looking volunteers this Friday also. Let me know if you want to participate. Its a fun event to run.

Come on out and have a great time! $5/entry/class!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Special Race Schedule for 8-18 through 8-20....*

*Friday, August 18th, 7:30 pm - Challenger Enduro
*
This upcoming Friday night 08/18/2006 we'll run a Challenger Enduro race. We'll run all four classes in one race, running 3 minute heats in each lane rotating, through each lane twice as usual. Entry is $5.00.

Race format:

Each racer races their Challenger League cars as follows:

Lane 1 races GT
Lane 2 races F1
Lane 3 races Stock Car
Lane 4 races LeMans

Racing starts at 7:30 pm.
No Breakout times!

*Saturday, August 19th, 1:00 pm*

On Saturday August 19th HSARC will be hosting a Contendors 4 race micro season. Augst 19th is the weekend between the main Challengers/Champions/Contendors seasons. The Micro Season will consist of 4 races all tracked as a season in the scoring system. All 4 races will be run on the 19th starting at 1PM. Races will last until about 4 to 6PM depending on turnout. My guess is about 5:30PM. 

In this new season the new higher breakout times will be in effect. American Iron goes from 10.00 to 10.5 seconds and DTM/Minis goes from 9.5 to 10.00 seconds. You do not have to run all four races if you do not want to. Costs are as follows:

All 4 Races - $10
Three Races - $9
Two Races - $8
One Race - $5

American Iron will run 1st (Carrera only Muscle cars and vintage Nascar) - 1PM start - 
DTM Second (Scalextric, Carrera and MRRC DTM style cars) ~2PM start
American Iron third ~3PM start
DTM for the final race. ~4PM start

*Sunday, August 20th - afternoon:

*Drag Racing

Come on out and have a great time! $5/entry/class!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Wanna know what HSARC is all about?*

Just a little video clip advertisement about HSARC:

www.hsarc.net/vidclips/hsarc.wmv

Enjoy!!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

